# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  همه جواب بدن حیاتیه

## KingMehdi79

یکی از دوستام پرستاری میخونه امسال میره ترم سه میگه اصلا بهش علاقه ندارم باباشم معاون بانکه و مادرشم پرستار میگه دوست دارم همش حساب و کتاب و مسئله ریاضی حل کنم میخواد بره حسابداری بخونه نظرتون چیه درباره کارش

----------


## SARA_J

اگه باباش میتونه بشه پارتیش وببرتش توبانک بره حسابداری بخونه درغیراینصورت پرستاری روادامه بده

----------


## Jezebel

> یکی از دوستام پرستاری میخونه امسال میره ترم سه میگه اصلا بهش علاقه ندارم باباشم معاون بانکه و مادرشم پرستار میگه دوست دارم همش حساب و کتاب و مسئله ریاضی حل کنم میخواد بره حسابداری بخونه نظرتون چیه درباره کارش


اگه توجه کنید تو همه ی آزمون های استخدامی حسابداری هست
بازار کار گسترده ای داره ولی خب نیاز به علاقه و پشتکار داره
پس آینده ی شغلیشو خودش میتونه بسازه خلاصه
حسابدار با حقوق بالا زیاده
درباره جزئیات رشته ش خیلی اطلاع ندارم ولی خب حساب کتابش برای خیلی ها شاید تکراری و خسته کننده باشه، بستگی به علاقه داره دیگه
پرستاری هم بازار کار خوبی داره و تقریبا میشه گفت مطمئنه، میتونه جاهای مختلفی کار کنه ولی اول اینکه رشته شون فرسایشیه بنظرم، یعنی ساعت 5 صبح باید بتونی پاشی بری سرکار، سختی داره ازین نظر و اینکه دکتری گرفتن تو رشته شون فک کنم فقط آکادمیکه، یعنی بالینی بدردشون نمیخوره، بر عکس کشورهای خارجی که گرایش های مختلفی برای پرستاری تعریف میشه

تهش علاقه تعیین میکنه که برای کدوم بجنگی و سختی هاشو بپذیری

----------


## Bahar78

بمونه پرستاری

----------


## mohamad19

> یکی از دوستام پرستاری میخونه امسال میره ترم سه میگه اصلا بهش علاقه ندارم باباشم معاون بانکه و مادرشم پرستار میگه دوست دارم همش حساب و کتاب و مسئله ریاضی حل کنم میخواد بره حسابداری بخونه نظرتون چیه درباره کارش


اگه بابات زود قراره بازنشسته بشه و میتونه تورو به جای خودش بذاره برو حسابداری. بعد میری بانک کارمند میشی حقوق خوب مزایا تا دلت بخاد وام کم بهره میدن کارمندی بانک عالیه.

----------


## _Nyusha_

بانکداری بخونه بهتر از حساب داریه که حتما استخدام بانک میشه از پرستاری بیاد بیرون

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KingMehdi79


یکی از دوستام پرستاری میخونه امسال میره ترم سه میگه اصلا بهش علاقه ندارم باباشم معاون بانکه و مادرشم پرستار میگه دوست دارم همش حساب و کتاب و مسئله ریاضی حل کنم میخواد بره حسابداری بخونه نظرتون چیه درباره کارش


این دوستتون بلانسبت خنگه؟
وقتی باباش معاون بانکه خب چرا استفاده نمیکنه
والا من میشناسم طرف باباش تو بانک آبدارچی بود تونست با پارتی اون بره بشه کارمند بانک الانم وضعیتش توپه توپه*

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.این دوستت الان مشکلش چیه?بشینه پرستاری شو تمام کنه بره سرکار.اگه ولش کنه تا اخر عمر پشیمون میشه.علاقه چیه?این حرف ها اصلا اینجا معنی نداره.بهش بگو .یه مدت پول از خانواده نگیره بره ببینه چی توی جامعه  کسی تحویلش میگیره.چرا دور بریم خود خانواده هم تحویلش نمیگیره.(فقط پول)الان فقط فقط پول مهمه و داشتن شغل.اینهمه به نظرت چرا میرن امتحان میدن تجربی?قول بهت میدم اگه هر کدوم از این دوستان شغل داشت با درامد خوب صد سال سیاه نمیادن امتحان کنکور بدن.بیگدار به اب نزنه.تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم اگه پدرش بازنشسته بشه میتونن فرزندش رو به جای خودش در بانک قرار بده .ببخشید اگه یکم  حرف  تند زدم.اما  واقعیت همینه.علاقه یعنی برای اینجا یعنی خودتو رو بدبخت بکنی.موفق باشین

----------


## Bahar78

> *
> این دوستتون بلانسبت خنگه؟
> وقتی باباش معاون بانکه خب چرا استفاده نمیکنه
> والا من میشناسم طرف باباش تو بانک آبدارچی بود تونست با پارتی اون بره بشه کارمند بانک الانم وضعیتش توپه توپه*


هیچ ربطی به خنگ بودن نداره چه تفکر اشتباهی!خیلی از آدما حاظر به سو استفاده نیستن و با اخلاص خدمت میکنن حتی تو مقامات بالا مثل‌پدر خودم.

----------


## KingMehdi79

> سلام.این دوستت الان مشکلش چیه?بشینه پرستاری شو تمام کنه بره سرکار.اگه ولش کنه تا اخر عمر پشیمون میشه.علاقه چیه?این حرف ها اصلا اینجا معنی نداره.بهش بگو .یه مدت پول از خانواده نگیره بره ببینه چی توی جامعه  کسی تحویلش میگیره.چرا دور بریم خود خانواده هم تحویلش نمیگیره.(فقط پول)الان فقط فقط پول مهمه و داشتن شغل.اینهمه به نظرت چرا میرن امتحان میدن تجربی?قول بهت میدم اگه هر کدوم از این دوستان شغل داشت با درامد خوب صد سال سیاه نمیادن امتحان کنکور بدن.بیگدار به اب نزنه.تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم اگه پدرش بازنشسته بشه میتونن فرزندش رو به جای خودش در بانک قرار بده .ببخشید اگه یکم  حرف  تند زدم.اما  واقعیت همینه.علاقه یعنی برای اینجا یعنی خودتو رو بدبخت بکنی.موفق باشین


آخه علاقه یه فاکتور بسیار مهمیه

----------


## Narvan

*به نظر من علاقه نداره ادامه نده
اگه میتونه بره تو بانک کار کنه بره بهتره*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar78


هیچ ربطی به خنگ بودن نداره چه تفکر اشتباهی!خیلی از آدما حاظر به سو استفاده نیستن و با اخلاص خدمت میکنن حتی تو مقامات بالا مثل‌پدر خودم.


تفکر اشتباهی نیست منم یه زمانی مثل شما فکر میکردم
اگه تو جامعه بری و با گوشت و پوستت احساسش کنی میفهمی که اخلاص معنایی نداره سواستفاده معنایی نداره چون اگه اینطوری باشی اصلا استخدام نمیشی
باباتم خیلی وقت پیش استخدام شده زمانی که بیکاری بیداد نمیکرد
الان فقط باید برای زنده موندن جنگید نه زندگی کردن
شمایی که اینو میگی اگه فردا بیکار باشی همین پذرت به هزار جا رو میندازه تا بالاخره استخدام شی ببین کی گفتم*

----------

